# FZ-RR-700 Baby coffee roaster



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Has any of you had any experience with this?

I only see a very old thread on those here, and an old thread on Coffee Snobs.

Basically I'd like to do some occasional home roasting that tastes good. I am not that interested in getting something reproducible over and over again, just getting something that tastes good now and again.

There's some of those on eBay (i believe it is/was sold also by Redber Coffee Roasters). On eBay new they are 175 with 2kg of free green beans & free delivery.

Would be delighted to hear more from those who actually used it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Link to Redber for reference:

https://www.redber.co.uk/products/manual-home-coffee-roaster-fz-rr-700?variant=17649081093


----------

